# ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت



## هانى سليم (17 مايو 2007)

*حياتى​اخوتى و ابائى هل يوحد من المشاكل ما لا يحل هل يوجد مشكلة لا تحل تعبت من كثرة التفكير واخر ما هدانى الية عقلى انا اشارككم وتشاركونى و اعطونى رئى سليم اعملة فا انا يا اخوتى ولدت فى اسرة متفككة ابى من من يتعاطو المخدرات و انانى جدا معى العلم انى اليوم عندى 27سنة وعندى 4 اخوات كلهم اصغر منى فا اختى الاصغر منى متزوجة واخى الاصغر فى الجيش يوئدى الخدمة العسكرية و طفلين 11و12 سنة فنحنو اسرة كبيرة
الموفيد من صغرى وانا فى مشاكل مستمرة ما بين ابى وامى حتى وصلت اى سن اعرف الصح من الغلط فكان الاثنين فى نظرى غلط واحد عندة انانية وعدم تحمل المسئولية و تعاطية للموخدرات وتقصيرة فى حقوق البيت والاخرى حب المال وكثرة التصرفات الخاطاة التى كثيرا ما كانت تبرر بالتلقائية وسوء التصرف الموفيد يا اخوتى كنت دائمن احاول ان اسد العجز المادى التى كان يخلفة ابى واعترض على اشياء كثيرة من تصرفات امى فهى كانت تتصرف بغموض كثيرا حتى لا اعنفها على تصرفاتها 0000
كان حب المال عند امى دافع حتى تخصر حتى اخوتها و اولدها فمعا اخوتها كانت المشاكل على الميراث ومعا اولدها كان جاء الى اختى عريس تقدم لختبتها واليوم هو زوجها كانت تملك من المال مبلغ غير قليل كان حوالى سبعين الف جنية وكان لا يعرف بهم احد الموهم طلبت امى من الكنيسة ان تجهز اختى وانا فى الوق دة كنت املك حوالى 4000 جنية اول عن اخر اعتتهم لها كى تجهز اختى 0000000!
بعد كل دة اكتشفنا مواخرا انها لها سلوك مشكوك فية او اكيد ان لها حكايات شازة اكثر من كدة انها كانت لها علقات معا صاحب البيت و واحد من اصحاب المحلت المجاورة للسكن والاكثر انه اقنها بان تترك البيت وتسلم واتصل باخواتها ابن صاحب البيت وقال لهو ان اختكم تعرف واحد وقال لهم التفاصيل فى هذا الوقت كانت تخرج معة وترجع تقول انها كانت فى السوق الى اخرة 000000000000!
كنا نعيش معها ولا نعرف شياء وكنت فى هذا الوقت خاطب جديد بعد ان عرف اخواتها اخزوها تقفلو عليها قفل دائم وعندما حست خطبتى ابتدت تسال وخاصتا انى كنت مسئول عن اخوتى الاطفال كانو تقريبا ملازمين لى كانت دائمة السؤال وانا دائم عدم الرد حتى قررو اهلاها ان بفسخو الخطبة فاضتريت انا اصرح عن كل شيء لخطيبتى وقلت لها انى عند الزواج ساخزهم معى فلن اترك اخوتى 000000000000000000! 
ومر على كل زالك سنة و نصف ونحنو نعيش فى المنزل انا وابى فقط والاطفال اخوتى اتفرقو فنقلنا اختى الصغيرة عند احدى عماتها فى الصعيد واحى الصغير يعيش معى انا وابى وتاتى اختى المتزوجة كل حين لكى تنظف لنا الشقة وكل فترة ابى يهدد بالاسلام 000000
واخى الذى فى الجيش ياتى كالضيف من الجيش ويزهب 00000
انا مليت من التفكير ولا اجد ما افعلة هل من حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

*بسم الصليب 

مشكلتك فى ايد ربنا و هو يحلهالك

بس صليلة من قلبك ان ربنا يصلح حال اهلك 

والدك و والدتك دول ضحايا و محتاجين للصلاة من اجلهم

احضر القداس و حط اساميهم تحت المذبح قول لابونا اب اعترافك خلية يفتقدكم فى البيت

حاول تاخد والدك و والدتك الكنيسة حاول ممكن اول مرة مش هايرضو و تانى مرة و تالت مرة و عاشر مرة 

بس خليك وراهم و صلى لاجلهم كتير

و معلش بالنسبة للخوبة ربنا يعوضك بانسانة تحبك و تقدر ظروفك

المهم حل كل المشاكل دى هى الصلاة و الصوم 

و ربنا يشيل عنكم هذة التجربة و تعدى بسلام

سلام و محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاك و مع عائلتك*


----------



## هانى سليم (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

صلى من اجلى يا فراشف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

*صلوات العذراء و القديسين تكون معاك

بكرا فية قداس هاكتب اسمك و اسرتك و احطها تحت المذبح

و الرب يصنع معاكم معجزة و يرجع شمل العيلة من تانى ​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

بص يا هانى انا معاك انك لازم تتكلم عن مشكله خنقاك انما معترضه على حاجات كتير اعزرنى فى رائى مهما كنت مضايق من حاجه اكرم اباك وامك كى تطول ايامك على الارض حتى لو كنت ايه مهما غلطو معاك مهما كنت شيفهم غلط اكرمهم وانا معترضه على شكوتك منهم وكلامك عليهم بطريقه دى وكمان على الانترنت دى حياه خاصه جداا اسرار بيوت ممكن تتكلم فيها مع حد قريب منك جداا او بتثق فيه اوى متزعلش منى فى رائى او اى كلمه قلتها
تانى حاجه محولتش تدخل اب كاهن ليه اب اعترافك صدقنى الناس التعبانه دى بعد فتره صلاه منك صلاه بالحاح لبوك السماوى ودموع هيرجعو حاول تدخل كتب معجزات ناس كان ضايعه ورجعت قدامهم يمكن من خلال الكلمات دى ربنا يلمسهم دخل شرايط وعظات البيت حاول تدخل اب كاهن يصلى البيت انتا اه من خلال الكلام اللى قلتهل راجل وتشيل مسئوليه انما مستنى حل بشرى وملعون كل من اتكل على زراع انسان ومفيش انسان هيقدر يحللك مشكله ولو صغيره انتا سعدتهم كتير بلمال مفكرتش تساعدهم انك تقربهم من ربنا حتى لو صدوك مره وصدوك التانيه ربنا قادر انى يفتح قلوبهم 
وربنا معاك ويساعدك ومتزعلش من كلامى ​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

هانى

قبل كل شىء مش مشكله انك حكيت ظروفك على النت لانه خلاص حصل وطرحت مشكلتك

 المطلوب مننا محاوله ليس ايجاد حل لان موضوعك تجربه من الله اة صعبه شويه

لكنها ليست مستحيله فغير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله

وهو الذى قال تعالوا الى ايها المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم

بدون فلسفه لاننا لا نعلم بداية حدوث المشكلة الصعبة و لكن نعترف انك فى موقف لا تحسد عليه امامك حل واحد الرجوع الى الله و التمسك بيه الى ابعد الحدود و الصلاة بكثرة و بأيمان حتى يستجيب الله و اللجوء لأى أب كاهن حتى يساعدك انت و اسرتك لانه اقرب اليك مننالا تيأس و كن صلباًو حافظ على ابوك و امك و اخوتك حتى لو اخطأوا لعل الله يزيل عنكم هذه التجربة القاسية و الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح ليس سهل الرد علية للاسف فهناك مشاكل كثيرة تحدث فى الحياة ولا نفهم لة سببا وقد لا نرى منها خلاصا ولا نفهم حكمة اللة منها 
عزيزى هانى 
فكر معى لماذا كان يكرة اخوة يوسف اخيهم ؟
ولماذا سمح اللة بان يباع كعبد ويسجن فترة طويلة ؟
لماذا سمح اللة بتجربة ايوب على الرغم انة كان كامل ( بشهادة اللة نفسة عنة فى سفر ايوب 1_8  ) ؟
لماذا ينتهى الحال بالشهداء بالموت ؟
نحن علمنا ان نهاية هولاء كانت خير ولكن هم فى لحظة لم يكن يعرفون نهايتهم وكانوا يعرفون كل بحسب ايمانة فنرى واحد كان يرى اللة امامة دائما على الرغم من التجربة ( يوسف )
واخر لعن يوم ميلادة فى وقت التجربة ( ايوب )
عزيزى الامر كله يتعلق بالايمان فببساطة الطفل لا يرى سوى السحابة السوداء والسماء المظلمة ولكن حكمة الرجل تعلم ان وراء هذة السحابة الشمس موجودة بل وساطعة ان ما يحجبها هو هذة السحابة المؤقتة 
وقد قال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى تاملاتة يوما 
لم يحدث ان الشمس ادارت وجهها عن الارض بل هى الارض التى اعطت ظهرها للشمس 
يجب ان يتحلى الانسان بالحكمة والايمان حتى يرى الشمس بالرغم من كل السحب اعلم ان هذا صعب ... ولكننا لم نملك غيرة 
وكما يقول الاباء 
نحن لا نعلم ايها اصلح لنا الصحة ام المرض الحياة ام الموت 
عزيزى 
هل تظن انك انت الوحيد الذى تطلب المساعدة عن مثل هذة الامور هناك ملايين من البشر لا يعرفون ولا يرؤن وراء كذلك ارميا النبى تسائل قبلا قائلا 
ابرا انت يارب من ان اخاصمك لكن اكلمك من وجهة احكامك لماذا تنجح طريق الاشرار ؟
ارميا 1_2
اعرض عليك ان تقراء مزامير داود ولعلك تلاحظ بهذة المزامير امرا غريبا جدا ففى اى مزمور عندما يشتكى داود النبى من مشكلة ما فى نفس المزمور بعد ذلك ببضع ايات نجدة يسبح اللة ويشكرة لانة لم او لن يتركة 
ما احلى العلاقة مع اللة انة علاقة رائعة اتمنى ان تشعر بها انها نفس الموضوع عندما حدثتك عن الغيوم والشمس انة نفس الحالة الغريبة الصعبة الفهم فى كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول 
( مكتئبين فى كل شى لكن غير متضايقين متحيرين لكن غير يائسين )
الايمان ......... الايمان .............الايمان 
ارجوك لا تياس ولا تنسى اخرة هولاء الذين كانوا مع المسيح 
ولا تنسى ان تصلى من اجلى 
الرب معك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

*سلام ونعمه :
اسمحلى اسال حضرتك سؤال عادى .....حضرتك ذكرت ان والدك مهمل وخلافه وتقول ان والدتك تحصل ع المال فمن اين لها كل تلك الاموال ؟؟؟؟؟
**معلش جاوبنى وواحده واحده نمشى مع بعض وارجو الحديث على الخاص .​*


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

*اخي هاني
اولا اقدم لك السلام
سلام ونعمة
سلام يسوع الذي يفوق كل عقل
في الحقيقة 
المشكلة موجودة نعم ولا احد يستطيع انكارها
ولااحد يستطيع حلها
الا  انت
فانت عندك قوة خارقة للطبيعة
اعطاك اياها الرب يسوع تستطيع ان تحرك بها السماء
فما عليك الا ان تحني ركبتاك وتتطلب من الذي فداك
التدخل في امور اسرتك
وصلي جاهد متضرعا للرب يسوع الذي من محبته مات من اجلك
وابدأ من نفسك بالتغير
واعمل على ان تكون المحبة هي العاملة بينكم
وانا وكل الاعضاء باسم يسوع سوف نصلي من اجلك
ثق ان قال 
لااتركك ولا اهملك​*


----------



## lo-pra (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

الله يكون معك ويعطيك الحمكة والبصيرة
صلاتنا للرب يسوع من اجلك واجل عائلتك


----------



## sam_msm (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

أخى الحبيب
نعمة لك وسلام ,ليس أحد له يد فى الظروف التى يوضع فيها ولكن؟
أذا كنت تريد الحقيقة فالله يسمح بالظروف بحيث تكون هى أنسب بيئه ,لتوبة الشخص وأكتشاف

 محبةالله ,فهذه الظروف  هى البيئة,المناسبة التى يمكن أن تدفعك الى المسيح وأكتشاف حبه 

العجيب , وبالتالى تنجو من الموت والهلاك ,فرأى ل تبحث عن حل لمشاكل اخوتك وأمك و أبوك,أذا 

كنت جد, أبحث عن نفسك وخلاصك, وأعرف أنك سوف تأخذ نعمة كبيرة بسبب الظروف التى أنت 

فيها أذا كنت صادق. ولم تكتشف محبة المسيح وتسقط فيها وتتذوق حلواتها  سوف تلاحظ أن كل المشاكل التى تعانى منها سقطت ,هى ممكن ما تتحلش ولكن سلطانها وتأثيرها عليك سوف يسقط ,أخى الحبيب الاختيار فى يدك الحياة أو الموت

وأذا أقبلت الى الحياة ومسكت فى المسيح ,ها تكون أنت سبب فى نجاة كل اسرتك المسيح معك والحل عندك والقدسين واقفين على أهبة الاستعداد لمساعدتك والصلاة من أجلك


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

صلي واطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح انه يكون معاك ويساعدك ويحل المشاكل ويجمع الاسرة مرة اخري في البيت وصدقني ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله بس اهم حاجة انك تمسك في المسيح واحنا كلنا هنصلي من اجلكم وربنا معاك


----------



## هانى سليم (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

اخوتى كل اصحاب الردود  انا بشكر محبتكم  وعلى فكرة الى انا كتبتة اقل من الموجود   وانا لما كنت بكتب  الموضوع كن عايز راى الجمهور بدون ما يعرفنى  احد واحب كمان اضيف حاجة احنا عندنا اباء الكنيسة عرفين بالموضوع  ومحدش منهم عايز يتدخل كل ما بروح لهم يقولن هنجيلك ومحدش يسال تعرفو كمان انى رحت القدرائية علشان ابعت الموضوع باختصار الى قداسة البابا شنودة   وللاسف  وصلت متاخر شوية  والخدام رفضو توصيل الجواب   انا باختصار يا جماعة عايز مرشد روحى يدخل معايا فى المشكلة ويدخل البيت ويساعدنى انا ضعيف فى علقتى مع اللة      تعرفو انا تايه قد اية  وغير قادر على اتخاز اى قرر بقول احيانا انا بكرة اتجوز ويبقالى بيت  بس بخاف من الفكرة نفسها  وبخاف اكتر   من الموجها اقول للناس الى هدخل عندهم عن اهلى اى اكدب ولى اصارح انا عارف انى لو صرحت محدش هيقبل ولو كدبت اقول اية  ولو انكشف الكدب فى يوم يبقا اية موقفى على العموم انا شاكر على ردودكم ولو حد يعرف  اى حد او مكان مختص يساعدنى يقلى وانا هرحلة وفى الاخر سلام وصلو من اجلى


----------



## elmotfa2el (11 مايو 2008)

بص انا تقريبا مرت بنفس مشكلتك ان ابويا وامى كانوا دايما فى نزاع مستمر وكانو دايما يقولوا ويتخانقو قدامنا
انا واختى لكن اما لقيت ان الموضوع خد اكتر من التفكير الطبيعى وشغل مخى ركزت انا فى اهتماماتى اه كنت زعلان عشانهم بس كنت بحاول اخرج من الجو دة باى طريقة حاول تخرج نفسك من الزعل والكابة لان لو فضلت مضايق من حياتك كدة على طول هيجيلك عقدة نفسية اعمل الى المفروض تعملو يعنى مثلا اخواتك هما ملهومش ذنب فى اليبيحصل ودايما اهتم باصلاة و التناول


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

اخى العزيز هانى
ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
ده وعد وعده لينا رب المجد الغالى يسوع
و هو اعطاكم التجربه القاسيه دى
علشان تقربوا منه اكتر
و اكيد ها تطلع من المحنه دى بدرس جميل
و ها تلمس نعمه رب المجد الغالى عن قريب
صدقنى فى ظروف كتير بيمر بيها الانسان
و بيبقى حاسس انها ملهاش حل
و تلاقى ربنا جه فى الوقت المناسب
ربنا معاكى يا هانى
متخليش ابليس يزحزح عزيمتك على الاصلاح
و ربنا عنده كتير و هتشوفه قريب
لان الرب قريب لمن يدعوه
 و صلوات العذراء مريم و كل الشهدا و القديسين معاك​


----------



## mina1 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن تسعدونى علشان انا تعبت*

*سلام ونعمة
أخى العزيز هانى
قبل اى شىء احب اقولك ان اللى انت فيه دة تجربة جامدة ولازم تستحملها لان دية ارادة ربنا
ومتشتكيش منها لان ربنا مبيديش انسان تجربة الا لما يكون قدها لان التجارب بتقرب الانسان
 من ربنا فيريت تروح الكنيسة وتتناول وتقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس ومتسبش اخوتك وخليك جنبهم عشان 
انت الكبير ومسؤل عنهم وعلمهم يروحوا الكنيسة ويقروا فى الكتاب المقدس بس انت لازم تبتدى الاول عشان
انت قدوة ومتستناش حد يحللك مشكلك لان محدش هيفهم حياتك قدك وثق تمان الثقة ان اهلك بيحبوك 
بس عشان هما بعاد عن الكنيسة مفيش محبة ربنا عشان كدة مش حسين ببعض.
انا مش بقولك الكلام دة من فراغ انا كان عندى واحد صحبى كدة وفى الاخر اكتشفنا ان سبب المشاكل
ان محدش بيروح الكنيسة ولا بيقروا فى الكتاب المقدس.
انت اكيد بتجيلك لحظات ضعف كتير وبتتخنق من الحياة كل دة شىء طبيعى بسبب ضغط المشاكل
اللى عليك واهم حاجة انك لما تقرب من ربنا ممكن تزيد الضيقات استمر فى علاقتك مع ربنا ومتنسهوش
ان يمكن طولت عليك بس لازم اقولك على اللى اعرفة عشان تحل ولو جزء من المشاكل.
ربنا معاك وانشاء الله كلة هيبقى تمام.​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

قرات مشكلتك بمنتهى الاهتمام

رجاء 

اذهب للكنيسه وتناول وصلى امام الهيكل

مهما زادت المشاكل والتجارب .... كل هذا سيذوب بالصوم والصلاه ..... رجاء اصنع هذا

الربمعكم


----------

